# Name that Pokemon!



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

_I want to play a game...
_​


Simple. Just post a Pokedex entry for any Pokemon, from any game/generation, for the next person to guess, and then they post a Pokedex entry, and so on and blah blah 

I'll start 

"Generates strange radio signals. It raises the temperature by 3.6F degrees within 3,300 feet."


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2010)

Magneton?


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

^I agree with that.


_"Its body's cellular structure is similar to the molecular composition of water. It can melt invisibly in water"_


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> ^I agree with that.
> 
> 
> _"Its body's cellular structure is similar to the molecular composition of water. It can melt invisibly in water"_



Vaporeon            ?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Vaporeon   !


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

I got one. 
_
It has the ability to freely control ice. For example, it can instantly freeze its foe solid. After immobilizing its foe in ice, this POKéMON enjoys eating it in leisurely fashion._


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Glalie? 



Sunuvmann said:


> Magneton?



Damn I wasn't expecting anyone to get it that fast 


"When agitated, this POKéMON protects itself by spraying poisonous sweat from its pores."


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Good job Justin!  Parasect? 

I got another one. 

_It feeds on soil. After it has eaten a large mountain, it will fall asleep so it can grow. _


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

That's Larvitar!


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Good job Justin!  Parasect?
> 
> I got another one.
> 
> _It feeds on soil. After it has eaten a large mountain, it will fall asleep so it can grow. _



Nope 


Ummmm... Larvitar? 

Edit: Dammit Death


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

i love how everyone is copy pasting the pokedex entry into google and then posting the pokemon here.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn, you guys are good. 

Try this. 

_It loves to snooze on bitterly cold ice. The sight of this POKéMON sleeping on a glacier was mistakenly thought to be a mermaid by a mariner long ago._


----------



## Dman (Feb 15, 2010)

wow this looks fun ^_^

edit:

that one blue fish/mermaid damn it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Damn, you guys are good.
> 
> Try this.
> 
> _It loves to snooze on bitterly cold ice. The sight of this POKéMON sleeping on a glacier was mistakenly thought to be a mermaid by a mariner long ago._


Dewgong     ?

"Its fur has the look and feel of velvet. The orb on its forehead glows when it uses psycho-power."


Kinda a hard one so I chose the entry that has the best hint


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Dewgong               .


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Dewgong     ?


How the hell did you know that? 

Try this one guys. 
_
The surface of _ body is enveloped by a thin, sticky film that enables it to live on land. This POK?MON plays in mud on beaches when the ocean tide is low.
_


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

IT'S ESPEON!

I went through the R/S/E and D/P pages of Serebii before I finally confirmed it 



Scorp A Derp said:


> i love how everyone is copy pasting the pokedex entry into google and then posting the pokemon here.



I copypaste them from Serebii, but that Larvitar one was kinda easy, since I was fascinated by it when I first got it.

It's the Gold version entry.



"This POKéMON is vulnerable to attack while its shell is soft, exposing its weak and tender body. "


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> How the hell did you know that?
> 
> Try this one guys.
> _
> ...


Quagsire? 

That or its stage 1.

Or maybe one of the mudkip/evo line.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Try this one guys.
> _
> The surface of _ body is enveloped by a thin, sticky film that enables it to live on land. This POKéMON plays in mud on beaches when the ocean tide is low.
> _



Oh, isn't that Wooper? :3 That or Mudkip.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> IT'S ESPEON!
> 
> I FUCKING KNEW IT!
> 
> ...


Metapod/Kakuna/Silcoon/Cascoon?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> i love how everyone is copy pasting the pokedex entry into google and then posting the pokemon here.


I'm not. That spoils the fun


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

THe answer is Marshtomp


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Metapod         .


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Metapod 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> How the hell did you know that?
> 
> Try this one guys.
> _
> ...



I think it's Poliwhirl. It could be Poliwag...

No, it's Poliwhirl


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's a hard one.

_It occasionally uses an electric shock to recharge a fellow PIKACHU that is in a weakened state. _


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> THe answer is Marshtomp



Fuck 

Ok...

"It violently shudders its wings, generating ultrasonic waves to induce headaches in people. "


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> _
> The surface of _ body is enveloped by a thin, sticky film that enables it to live on land. This POKéMON plays in mud on beaches when the ocean tide is low.
> _



^ The evolved form of mudkip, forgot its name

_"Its highly developed muscles never grow fatigued, however much it exercises. This Pokémon can swim back and forth across the Pacific Ocean without effort. "_


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Here's a hard one.
> 
> _It occasionally uses an electric shock to recharge a fellow *PIKACHU* that is in a weakened state. _


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Poliwrath

easy as shit.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> ^ The evolved form of mudkip, forgot its name
> 
> _"Its highly developed muscles never grow fatigued, however much it exercises. This Pok?mon can swim back and forth across the Pacific Ocean without effort. "_



Is it Poliwrath?

"Its wings deliver wicked blows that snap even the thickest of trees. It searches for prey in icy seas. "


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> ^ The evolved form of mudkip, forgot its name
> 
> _"Its highly developed muscles never grow fatigued, however much it exercises. This Pok?mon can swim back and forth across the Pacific Ocean without effort. "_



Poliwrath       .


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


>


FUCK.  Forgot to take the name out.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> "It violently shudders its wings, generating ultrasonic waves to induce headaches in people. "



Beedrill or Yanma?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Is it Poliwrath?
> 
> "Its wings deliver wicked blows that snap even the thickest of trees. It searches for prey in icy seas. "



Isn't that Prinplup? That, or Empoleon.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> Beedrill or Yanma?



Neither.

Vibrava


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> FUCK.  Forgot to take the name out.



Wasn't sure if that or if you were just being sarcastic 



Susano said:


> Beedrill or Yanma?



No, but it _looks_ like a Yanma 

It's part Ground.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 15, 2010)

here we go

it makes this noise:

eeuhhhuhuhueuhuhuheuh


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

_Survives by eating only snow and ice. Old folklore claims that a house visited by this POKéMON is sure to prosper for many generations to come._


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Isn't that Prinplup? That, or Empoleon.



Could be one, could be the other 

YOU MUST CHOOSE!



Scorp A Derp said:


> Neither.
> 
> Vibrava



Bingo!


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

Gah 

_It has eyes which can see through anything. It spots and captures prey hiding behind objects._


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

I SAY PRINPLUP, JUSTIN!



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> _Survives by eating only snow and ice. Old folklore claims that a house visited by this POK?MON is sure to prosper for many generations to come._



I want to say this is Delibird for some reason. Am I right?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> _Survives by eating only snow and ice. Old folklore claims that a house visited by this POK?MON is sure to prosper for many generations to come._



<INSERT 4TH GENERATION ICE TYPE HERE>

I don't know 



Susano said:


> Gah
> 
> _It has eyes which can see through anything. It spots and captures prey hiding behind objects._



Is it Hoothoot?

*goes to check*


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> Gah
> 
> _It has eyes which can see through anything. It spots and captures prey hiding behind objects._



I say Sableye.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Wait, it's Luxray!

How could I forget after training one? 



Death-kun said:


> I SAY PRINPLUP, JUSTIN!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say this is Delibird for some reason. Am I right?



YOU ARE CORRECT SIR!

I was thinking Delibird, then I decided to fuck it D:


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

Luxray is right


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

The answer was "Snorunt".


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

"It has a very nervous nature. It stands up high on its tail so it can scan wide areas."


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> "It has a very nervous nature. It stands up high on its tail so it can scan wide areas."


Chimecho?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> YOU ARE CORRECT SIR!
> 
> I was thinking Delibird, then I decided to fuck it D:



I KNEW IT. 



Jυstin said:


> "It has a very nervous nature. It stands up high on its tail so it can scan wide areas."



Sentret. :3


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

The racoon thing

noo I'm forgetting their names


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Nope. Not Chimecho 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> The answer was "Snorunt".



I would never have guessed


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sentret is right :3

"It is said to make its home somewhere in the sea. It guides crews of shipwrecks to shore."


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

_It speaks using a language that sounds human. Research is under way to determine what is being said. _


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> _It speaks using a language that sounds human. Research is under way to determine what is being said. _



MUST... RESIST... URGE... TO GOOGLE...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Sentret is right :3
> 
> "It is said to make its home somewhere in the sea. It guides crews of shipwrecks to shore."



Dragonite   .


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> _It speaks using a language that sounds human. Research is under way to determine what is being said. _



Oh... I want to say...

... I can't remember.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Dragonite   .



/correct



Death-kun said:


> Oh... I want to say...
> 
> ... I can't remember.



/thread

I can't think of any Pokemon it could possibly be


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> _It speaks using a language that sounds human. Research is under way to determine what is being said. _



Alakazam?


I foresee this thread getting me senior membership tonight 

_People have driven ___ almost to the point of extinction. In the evenings, it is said to sing plaintively as it seeks what few others of its kind still remain. 
_
(This entry makes me sad )


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Guys give up? I'll give another hint.

"It shakes its hips when it walks."


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

No idea, Zayne. 



Susano said:


> _People have driven ___ almost to the point of extinction. In the evenings, it is said to sing plaintively as it seeks what few others of its kind still remain.
> _
> (This entry makes me sad )



Lapras       !


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> Alakazam?
> 
> 
> I foresee this thread getting me senior membership tonight
> ...



You're welcome 

Lapras? 


I'm gonna look up Asuma's and not post the answer


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Guys give up? I'll give another hint.
> 
> "It shakes its hips when it walks."



Wait, so it _is_ Jynx?

I should go with my gut more often 



Death-kun said:


> Lapras       !



DAMN YOU DEATH!


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Yep. It was Jynx.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

"When spotted, this POKéMON escapes backward by furiously boring into the ground with its tail."


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> "When spotted, this POK?MON escapes backward by furiously boring into the ground with its tail."



Dunsparce.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> "When spotted, this POK?MON escapes backward by furiously boring into the ground with its tail."


Kyogre?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Kyogre?  Nope 

Yeah, it's Dunesparce


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> "When spotted, this POK?MON escapes backward by furiously boring into the ground with its tail."



Dunsparce       .


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Kyogre?  Nope
> 
> Yeah, it's Dunesparce


Shit. I was close.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

close as in they're both pokemon then yeah.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

_It is said to arrive on chilly, wintry winds. Feared from long ago as the guardian of forests, this POKéMON lives in a deep forest where people do not venture._


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

"It lives in massive rivers that course through jungles. It swarms prey that enter its territory."


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> _It is said to arrive on chilly, wintry winds. Feared from long ago as the guardian of forests, this POK?MON lives in a deep forest where people do not venture._



Isn't that Celebi?


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> "It lives in massive rivers that course through jungles. It swarms prey that enter its territory."


Magmar? 

 No idea.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Isn't that Celebi?


Nope.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> _It is said to arrive on chilly, wintry winds. Feared from long ago as the guardian of forests, this POKéMON lives in a deep forest where people do not venture._



Shiftry



Jυstin said:


> "It lives in massive rivers that course through jungles. It swarms prey that enter its territory."



Carvanha.

or Sharpedo.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> _It is said to arrive on chilly, wintry winds. Feared from long ago as the guardian of forests, this POKéMON lives in a deep forest where people do not venture._



Celebi?



Jυstin said:


> "It lives in massive rivers that course through jungles. It swarms prey that enter its territory."



No idea 

Tentacool? lmao


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

You're both wrong.  

Answer: Shiftry 

Scorp got it.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

I was right


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

WAIT JUSTIN. IS IT TROPIUS?!


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

When I saw "guardian of the forests", I thought Celebi 

Scorp got mine. It's Carvanha


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

I can get most of these right.

I should stop playing pokemon


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

No, do not stop.

Embrace it.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's one.

____ gather on moonlit nights to play by squeezing up against each other. By being squeezed, this POKéMON gains endurance and is trained to dole out powerful counterattacks._


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Here's one.
> 
> ____ gather on moonlit nights to play by squeezing up against each other. By being squeezed, this POK?MON gains endurance and is trained to dole out powerful counterattacks._



Wynaut           .


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Wynaut           .


You're good.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

_Once it starts running, it doesn't stop. Its tiny brain makes it so stupid that it can't remember why it started running in the first place. _


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> No, do not stop.
> 
> Embrace it.



I shall follow your advice forever 



> Once it starts running, it doesn't stop. Its tiny brain makes it so stupid that it can't remember why it started running in the first place.



 Ryhorn


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Here's one.
> 
> ____ gather on moonlit nights to play by squeezing up against each other. By being squeezed, this POK?MON gains endurance and is trained to dole out powerful counterattacks._





Death-kun said:


> Wynaut           .



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



"They appear when the snow flowers bloom. When the petals fall, they retreat to places unknown again."


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> _Once it starts running, it doesn't stop. Its tiny brain makes it so stupid that it can't remember why it started running in the first place. _



Which version says that? I must read


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh, it was Rhyhorn.  (totally forgot ;~



Scorp A Derp said:


> I shall follow your advice forever



Knowing more about Pokemon is better.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> 
> 
> "They appear when the snow flowers bloom. When the petals fall, they retreat to places unknown again."



Abomasnow...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> "They appear when the snow flowers bloom. When the petals fall, they retreat to places unknown again."



Abomasnow?


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

Abomasnow 

The Rhyhorn one was Emerald


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

I was thinking either Snover or Abomasnow. I just went with Abomasnow as a 50/50.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

_To eat, it deftly sucks nuts with its two tails. It rarely uses its arms now. _


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Aipom                   ?


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Aipom                   ?


Nope.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

_It uses its powerful tail in battle to smash, constrict, then break the prey's bones. _


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Um... I have no idea actually.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Ambipom?


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Definitely Aipom.


Nope.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Ambipom?


Yes.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Seriously. I haven't played P/D enough to know the pokedex's by heart like the others.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Nope.



Hey, I edited it to reply to the other post. And I didn't know it. 

Damn, I kept thinking Ambipom had three tails for a second there.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> _It uses its powerful tail in battle to smash, constrict, then break the prey's bones. _



Onix or Nidoking... 

I say Nidoking!

?


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

K, here's another.

_This Pokemon fights like Zoro and owns a ark._


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah it's nidoking.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Yes.



Wasn't sure about the sucked part, but he's the only one I know with 2 tails 



Scorp A Derp said:


> Seriously. I haven't played P/D enough to know the pokedex's by heart like the others.



I know your weakness now


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> K, here's another.
> 
> _This Pokemon fights like Zoro and owns a arc._



scyther               ?

lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> K, here's another.
> 
> _This Pokemon fights like Zoro and owns a ark._



... Zoroark? But he doesn't have a 'Dex entry yet!


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> K, here's another.
> 
> _This Pokemon fights like Zoro and owns a ark._



Is that a real entry? 

Sounds like Gallade..


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> scyther               ?
> 
> lol.





Death-kun said:


> ... Zoroark?





Jυstin said:


> Is that a real entry?
> 
> Sounds like Gallade..



:rofl Oh you guys.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

It's not a real entry is it?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

of course not. but i thought I'd answer it anyways.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Of course it is. :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

We're being trolled by Zayne. It's a pun on Zoroark's name. Zoroark is one of the two Gen 5 Pokemon revealed, so there isn't a proper entry for it yet.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> We're being trolled by Zayne. It's a pun on Zoroark's name. Zoroark is one of the two Gen 5 Pokemon revealed, so there isn't a proper entry for it yet.



oh snap i got trolled.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

It sounds like something you'd find under Gallade  Damn you Zayne


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Yall got Zayne rolled. :ho


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

"It is described in mythology as the Pokémon that ripped Zayne apart with its 1,000 arms."


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano   .


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> "It is described in mythology as the Pok?mon that ripped Zayne apart with its 1,000 arms."


Wut? ;;


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Arceus did that, because Zayne troll'd Pokemon. 

But srsly, that's Arceus' entry more or less.  Minus the part about ripping Zayne apart.


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

Flames spout from its wrists, enveloping its knuckles. Its punches scorch its foes.The stronger the foe, the more intensely this POKéMON's wrists burn.it has incredibly strong legs - it can easily clear a 30-story building in one leap.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 15, 2010)

^BLAZIKEN? :I
/ispokeretardedatm


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm a bad troll. 

Anyway, back to srs buzns. :ho

_ When it is born, it has just one snow-white tail. The tail splits from its tip as it grows older. _


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Kairi said:


> ^BLAZIKEN? :I
> /ispokeretardedatm



Blaziken           .


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

Easy Blaziken is easy
_
Flames spout from its wrists, enveloping its knuckles. Its punches scorch its foes.The stronger the foe, the more intensely this POKéMON's wrists burn.it has incredibly strong legs - it can easily clear a 30-story building in one leap._


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> _ When it is born, it has just one snow-white tail. The tail splits from its tip as it grows older. _



Ninetails?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Isn't that Ninetales?


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> Ninetails?





Death-kun said:


> Isn't that Ninetales?



Vulpix.


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

it lived for hundreds of millions of years in the earth's ozone layer, never descending to the ground. This POKéMON appears to feed on water and particles in the atmosphere.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Random Narutard said:


> it lived for hundreds of millions of years in the earth's ozone layer, never descending to the ground. This POK?MON appears to feed on water and particles in the atmosphere.


Caterpie?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Random Narutard said:


> it lived for hundreds of millions of years in the earth's ozone layer, never descending to the ground. This POK?MON appears to feed on water and particles in the atmosphere.



Rayquaza          .


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Random Narutard said:


> it lived for hundreds of millions of years in the earth's ozone layer, never descending to the ground. This POK?MON appears to feed on water and particles in the atmosphere.



Oh hai Rayquaza.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Wut? ;;





Death-kun said:


> Arceus did that, because Zayne troll'd Pokemon.
> 
> But srsly, that's Arceus' entry more or less.  Minus the part about ripping Zayne apart.



Yep 

Sorry Zayne. Arceus was not amused 


"Before food becomes scarce in wintertime, its habit is to hoard food in many hidden locations."


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> "Before food becomes scarce in wintertime, its habit is to hoard food in many hidden locations."



Ursaring ?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo close


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

_" It is encased in a steel shell. Its peering eyes are all that can be see of its mysterious innards"_


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Does that mean it was Teddiursa, Justin? 



Sima said:


> _" It is encased in a steel shell. Its peering eyes are all that can be see of its mysterious innards"_



That's Forretress!


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

You are correct Death-kun

_" A pokemon that lived in jungles around a 100 million years ago. Its facial hide is extremely hard. "_


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

^ Tropius?


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

Nope , try again.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> You are correct Death-kun
> 
> _" A pokemon that lived in jungles around a 100 million years ago. Its facial hide is extremely hard. "_



Bastiodon!


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Bastodon? (Can't spell it.)


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> You are correct Death-kun
> 
> _" A pokemon that lived in jungles around a 100 million years ago. Its facial hide is extremely hard. "_



Is it Cradily?


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

@ Death-kun and Sarutobi Asuma; Nooooope, but close

@Tools; nope


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Then it has to be Shieldon. :3


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

Correct :3


_" It grips its prey with its tail claws and injects poison. It tenaciously hangs on until the poison takes. "_


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> Correct :3
> 
> 
> _" It grips its prey with its tail claws and injects poison. It tenaciously hangs on until the poison takes. "_



Skorupi                .


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes Death, it's Teddiursa 



Sima said:


> Correct :3
> 
> 
> _" It grips its prey with its tail claws and injects poison. It tenaciously hangs on until the poison takes. "_



Drapion?


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 15, 2010)

Skorupi.

_'A well-trained one that can sense auras to identify and take in feelings of creatures over half a mile'_


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Ew Lucario.


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Skorupi                .



Correct

_" It conveys its feelings using different cries. It works in a pack to cleverly take down prey "_


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Skorupi.
> 
> _'A well-trained one that can sense auras to identify and take in feelings of creatures over half a mile'_



Lucario    ?



Sima said:


> Correct
> 
> _" It conveys its feelings using different cries. It works in a pack to cleverly take down prey "_



Houndour?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Houndour 

one of my favorites.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

_An extremely slutty Pokémon. It cloaks its body with its fluffy ear fur when it senses danger._


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun and Scoop A Derp; Correct


_" Its hardy vitality enables it to adapt to any environment. Its pincers never release its prey. "_

@Sarutobi Asuma; Lopunny?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Corphish.

Easy.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Good job Sima!


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> _An extremely slutty Pok?mon. It cloaks its body with its fluffy ear fur when it senses danger._



Lopunny? Though I always called it a whore 

I don't know why. Everyone just thinks it too lol.


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

_" A pokemon formed by the spirits of people and other pokemon. It loves damp, humid seasons "_


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

> " A pokemon formed by the spirits of people and other pokemon. It loves damp and humid seasons "



That's a D/P pokemon right? idk toki.

Drifloon maybe?


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

_It becomes uncontrollable if it is enraged. It destroys everything with shredding claws and fire. _


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> _" A pokemon formed by the spirits of people and other pokemon. It loves damp, humid seasons "_



Drifloon.
_
'It is a common sight around fishing ports. It is known to rescue people and carry off prey. '_


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> _" A pokemon formed by the spirits of people and other pokemon. It loves damp, humid seasons "_



Either Drifloon or Drifblim?


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Drifloon.
> _
> 'It is a common sight around fishing ports. It is known to rescue people and carry off prey. '_


Lapras?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> _It becomes uncontrollable if it is enraged. It destroys everything with shredding claws and fire. _



Salamence  Alright!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Drifloon.
> _
> 'It is a common sight around fishing ports. It is known to rescue people and carry off prey. '_



I honestly have no idea. Corsola?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

> 'It is a common sight around fishing ports. It is known to rescue people and carry off prey. '



Floatzel                     .


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

Drifloon is correct.

_" Has a soft and bouncy body. Once it starts bouncing, it becomes impossible to stop. "_


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 15, 2010)

It was Floatzel.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Igglybuff.



Scorp A Derp said:


> Floatzel                     .



Oh God, I didn't even think of this. 

I am ashamed of myself.


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

its vines snap off easily if they are grabbed. This happens without pain, allowing it to make a quick getaway. The lost vines are replaced by newly grown vines the very next day.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Salamence  Alright!


Correct. 


Random Narutard said:


> its vines snap off easily if they are grabbed. This happens without pain, allowing it to make a quick getaway. The lost vines are replaced by newly grown vines the very next day.


Tangrowth?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Random Narutard said:


> its vines snap off easily if they are grabbed. This happens without pain, allowing it to make a quick getaway. The lost vines are replaced by newly grown vines the very next day.



Tangela                       .


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

> qouted by *sarotobi asuma* Tangrowth?


nope thats not it


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

"It stores berries in its shell. The berries eventually ferment to become delicious juices."

Too easy


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> "It stores berries in its shell. The berries eventually ferment to become delicious juices."
> 
> Too easy



That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Shuckle.

_'It uses unique fighting moves with fire on its hands and feet. It will take on any opponent.'_


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

Igglybuff is correct.

_" It feeds on eggs stolen from nests. Its sharply hooked claws rip vunerable spots on prey. "_


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> "It stores berries in its shell. The berries eventually ferment to become delicious juices."
> 
> Too easy


Magcargo. 

Kidding. Squirtle.

:ho

Kidding again. 

Shuckle.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> "It stores berries in its shell. The berries eventually ferment to become delicious juices."
> 
> Too easy



shuckle             .


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

> " It feeds on eggs stolen from nests. Its sharply hooked claws rip vunerable spots on prey. "



Sneasel                     .


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Tangela                       .



correct

If its Pok?dex data is viewed, it will consist of a very long string of glitchy sounds


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Going to be creative and make up my own. :ho
If nobody gets this one, then you must be blind. 

_A monster who likes to hit pokemon on 4chan_


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 15, 2010)

Random Narutard said:


> correct
> 
> If its Pok?dex data is viewed, it will consist of a very long string of glitchy sounds



MISSING NO. !!


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Magcargo.
> 
> Kidding. Squirtle.
> 
> ...





Scorp A Derp said:


> shuckle             .



Yep 



Random Narutard said:


> correct
> 
> If its Pokédex data is viewed, it will consist of a very long string of glitchy sounds



I vaguely remember something like this from the first generation.

Is it Missingno.?


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Guys try guessing my own. :ho

_A monster who likes to hit pokemon on 4chan_


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

I always have a Missingno. in my party when I play red.

I love him sos.



> A monster who likes to hit pokemon on 4chan



FUCK YEAH SEAKING!


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> MISSING NO. !!



nice

It is famous for its eagerness to fight and always nurses injuries from challenging larger foes


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> FUCK YEAH SEAKING!


No. Look closer. There are some key words in there.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Random Narutard said:


> nice
> 
> It is famous for its eagerness to fight and always nurses injuries from challenging larger foes



Tyrogue              .


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

Sneasel is correct.

_" If it rampages, it knocks down mountains, and buries rivers. Maps must be redrawn afterwards. "_


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Come on guys. Guess what mine is. Look at the words carefully.

_A monster who likes to hit pokemon on 4chan_


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

tyrannitar


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Come on guys. Guess what mine is. Look at the words carefully.
> 
> _A monster who likes to hit pokemon on 4chan_



hitmonchan


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Random Narutard said:


> hitmonchan


There you go!


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

Tyranitar is correct.

_" When people bicker, it is said to arise from the depths of lakes to becalm violent hearts. "_


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> Tyranitar is correct.
> 
> _" When people bicker, it is said to arise from the depths of lakes to becalm violent hearts. "_



Milotic               .


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

I got one :33

Imma post the number since I think it said you could do that on the original post. If not, I can post an entry as well.

Number 133.


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

#133 is Eevee.

Milotic is correct.

_" The mother puts its offspring to sleep by curling up around them. It corners foes with speed "_


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> #133 is Eevee.
> 
> Milotic is correct.
> 
> _" The mother puts its offspring to sleep by curling up around them. It corners foes with speed "_



Its on the tip of my tongue. Sentret? Furret?

"In snow, the pure white coat covering its body obscures it from predators".


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Its on the tip of my tongue. Sentret? Furret?
> 
> "In snow, the pure white coat covering its body obscures it from predators".



lol. what are you doing here ballstik.

Dewgong by the way.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> #133 is Eevee.
> 
> Milotic is correct.
> 
> _" The mother puts its offspring to sleep by curling up around them. It corners foes with speed "_



Furret                     .


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 15, 2010)

_'When several of these Pokémon gather, their electricity could build and cause lightning storms.'_


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

Furret is correct.

_" The tip of its tail shines brightly. In the olden days, people sent signals using the tail's light "_


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

Pikachu :33

Number 25 

Edit: Sima you ninja'd me  and yours is Ampharos, correct?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 15, 2010)

"Its cell composition is similar to water molecules. As a result, it can melt away into water."


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

Ampharos is correct.

_" It lives on the seafloor and creates giant whirlpools everytime it moves. "_

@Breakbeat; Its Vaporeon.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> Ampharos is correct.
> 
> _" It lives on the seafloor and creates giant whirlpools everytime it moves. "_
> 
> @Breakbeat; Its Vaporeon.


Lugia?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> _'When several of these Pok?mon gather, their electricity could build and cause lightning storms.'_



Pikachu obviously.



Sima said:


> _" The tip of its tail shines brightly. In the olden days, people sent signals using the tail's light "_



Ampharos



breakbeat oratory said:


> "Its cell composition is similar to water molecules. As a result, it can melt away into water."



Vaporeon


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> Ampharos is correct.
> 
> _" It lives on the seafloor and creates giant whirlpools everytime it moves. "_
> 
> @Breakbeat; Its Vaporeon.



Kingdra           .


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Lugia?



Nope



Scorp A Derp said:


> Kingdra           .



Damn you're good

Kingdra is correct.


_" This kindhearted pokemon nurses sick pokemon to health. It senses feelings of sadness. "_


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blissey.

"It is thought its body transformed as a result of iron accumulating internally from swallowing soil."


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Blissey.
> 
> "It is thought its body transformed as a result of iron accumulating internally from swallowing soil."



Steelix?

Number 491


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

Blissey is correct.

_" It loves vengeful emotions and hangs in rows under the eaves of houses where vengeful people live. "_

@Kiri; 491 is Darkrai.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> Blissey is correct.
> 
> _" It loves vengeful emotions and hangs in rows under the eaves of houses where vengeful people live. "_
> 
> @Kiri; 491 is Darkrai.



Shuppet      .


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> _" This kindhearted pokemon nurses sick pokemon to health. It senses feelings of sadness. "_



First thing that came to my mind was Chancy 

It's Blissy though.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 15, 2010)

"It uses starlight as energy. When more stars appear at night, the patterns on its back grow larger."


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

Shuppet is correct.

_" A friendly pokemon that captures the subtle flows of seawater using its two antennae. "_


----------



## K (Feb 15, 2010)

*Easy! *


"_A brown and white ape-like Pokémon with flames sprouting from its head. It has several gold plates that cover its body on its shoulders, wrists, knees, and chest._"


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> Shuppet is correct.
> 
> _" A friendly pokemon that captures the subtle flows of seawater using its two antennae. "_



Hmm, Phione?

Imma write one myself.

It can manipulate itself to take on the appearance of other Pokemon and is also known as a breeding whore 

(that easy enough? )


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> Shuppet is correct.
> 
> _" A friendly pokemon that captures the subtle flows of seawater using its two antennae. "_



Mantyke.

"It is extremely vicious and will not stop attacking until its foe is incapable of moving."


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Mantyke.
> 
> "It is extremely vicious and will not stop attacking until its foe is incapable of moving."



Sneasel          .


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Hmm, Phione?
> 
> Imma write one myself.
> 
> It can manipulate itself to take on the appearance of other Pokemon and is also known as a breeding whore



Nope

Thats ditto



breakbeat oratory said:


> Mantyke.



Mantyke is correct.

_" It whips up sandstorms with powerful flaps of its wings. It is know as " The Desert Spirit". "_


----------



## K (Feb 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> _" It whips up sandstorms with powerful flaps of its wings. It is know as " The Desert Spirit". "_




*Flygon.*

_"It has a blue body, with white spikes coming out of its neck. On its back there is a fan shaped limb. It has a long straight neck with a head on top"._


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Flygon.*
> 
> _"It has a blue body, with white spikes coming out of its neck. On its back there is a fan shaped limb. It has a long straight neck with a head on top"._



Dialga.

Not even challenging in the least.


----------



## K (Feb 15, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Dialga.
> 
> Not even challenging in the least.



"_It descends with the lightning, and races across the land barking a cry that shakes the ground and sounds like crashing thunder".

_


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Raikou.

Stop picking legendaries and it might be a bit harder.


----------



## K (Feb 15, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Raikou.
> 
> Stop picking legendaries and it might be a bit harder.



​

"_Its attacks depend on using two sets of poison needles, using toxic pools, or using a toxic shield._"


----------



## Mαri (Feb 15, 2010)

Beedrill! :33

_"it is followed by a disaster such as an earthquake or a tidal wave. As a result, it came to be known as the disaster POKéMON."_


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Beedrill! :33



Wrong.

Drapion.



Mαri said:


> _"it is followed by a disaster such as an earthquake or a tidal wave. As a result, it came to be known as the disaster POKéMON."_



Absol.


----------



## K (Feb 16, 2010)

3x bonus 
_"While hunting in the wild or in a battle between trainers, it relies on its speed to strike quickly and to avoid being struck in return by its foe".

"A tall, yellow, mammalian creature with brown spikes on its back. It has two long claws on each "hand" used for digging".

"The majority of their body is black, with red ear-feathers and two red tail-feathers on their backsides".


_


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> "It uses starlight as energy. When more stars appear at night, the patterns on its back grow larger."



Did no one answer this? It's Ledian, in case no one knew.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

Kay said:


> 3x bonus
> _"While hunting in the wild or in a battle between trainers, it relies on its speed to strike quickly and to avoid being struck in return by its foe".
> 
> "A tall, yellow, mammalian creature with brown spikes on its back. It has two long claws on each "hand" used for digging".
> ...



Are the 2nd and 3rd Sandslash and Sneasel?

#134


----------



## Sima (Feb 16, 2010)

_" Its believed that seeing this pokemon at night will bring ominous occurences. "_


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

Murkrooooooooooow


----------



## Sima (Feb 17, 2010)

Murkrow is correct.

_" If its body takes on an aura, the weather instantly changes. It is said to live in seas and lakes. "_


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2010)

Sima said:


> Murkrow is correct.
> 
> _" If its body takes on an aura, the weather instantly changes. It is said to live in seas and lakes. "_



Dratini, or Dragonair. Don't remeber which one..


----------



## scerpers (Feb 17, 2010)

Sima said:


> Murkrow is correct.
> 
> _" If its body takes on an aura, the weather instantly changes. It is said to live in seas and lakes. "_



Dragonair         .


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 17, 2010)

"In its territory, it leaves scratches on trees that bear delicious berries or fruits."


----------



## scerpers (Feb 17, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> "In its territory, it leaves scratches on trees that bear delicious berries or fruits."



Ursaring                       .


----------



## K (Feb 17, 2010)

"_...bears a resemblance to several types of animals, much like its pre-evolved form, including a dog, cat and fox. Its fur is a light-blue color, with diamond-shaped patterns on its back and tail in a darker shade of blue._"

"_...floats in water by inflating the floatation ring around its neck and deflates the ring when it needs to dive. It swims by corkscrewing its two tails, which help swim and keep on top of the water_".


----------



## Undead (Feb 17, 2010)

_A POKéMON that lives in the crater of a volcano. Every 10 years, the volcanoes on its back erupt violently. Research is under way on the cause of eruption._


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 17, 2010)

Kay said:


> "_...bears a resemblance to several types of animals, much like its pre-evolved form, including a dog, cat and fox. Its fur is a light-blue color, with diamond-shaped patterns on its back and tail in a darker shade of blue._"
> 
> "_...floats in water by inflating the floatation ring around its neck and deflates the ring when it needs to dive. It swims by corkscrewing its two tails, which help swim and keep on top of the water_".



Luxio or Luxray to the first, Floatzel or Buizel to the second 

#151 (easy )


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 17, 2010)

Mew 

_"The small ball is not only full of nutrients, it is also tasty. Starly try to peck it off."_


----------



## K (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Luxio or Luxray to the first, Floatzel or Buizel to the second
> 
> #151 (easy )



Buizel!!

"_....striking quickly with its powerful claws, raking more than pinching, and relying on its startling agility to evade attacks._"


----------



## scerpers (Feb 17, 2010)

Kay said:


> Buizel!!
> 
> "_....striking quickly with its powerful claws, raking more than pinching, and relying on its startling agility to evade attacks._"



Scizor              .


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 17, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Mew
> 
> _"The small ball is not only full of nutrients, it is also tasty. Starly try to peck it off."_



I'm guessing it has something to do with Cherim or its previous stage. What's it's name...

Edit: Cherubi! I was right 


"It carries food rolled up in its tail. It has the habit of sharing food with people lost in mountains."


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> "It carries food rolled up in its tail. It has the habit of sharing food with people lost in mountains."



Delibird.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Delibird.



Ok, that one was easy. Time for a harder one 

"It moves by spinning on its foot. It is a rare Pokemon that was discovered in ancient ruins."


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Ok, that one was easy. Time for a harder one
> 
> "It moves by spinning on its foot. It is a rare Pokemon that was discovered in ancient ruins."



Baltoy.


----------



## Undead (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's one.

_A manly Pokemon, with a manly skirt._


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Here's one.
> 
> _A manly Pokemon, with a manly skirt._



Bellossom.


----------



## Undead (Feb 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Bellossom.


...Bellossom is manly to you?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> ...Bellossom is manly to you?



You think Jynx is beautiful, so really, your way of thinking must be fucked up. I thought Bellossom would be manly to you.


----------



## Undead (Feb 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You think Jynx is beautiful, so really, your way of thinking must be fucked up. I thought Bellossom would be manly to you.


Your sarcasm sensor must be broken. 

Anyway, wrong. Hitmonchan is the man.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Your sarcasm sensor must be broken.
> 
> Anyway, wrong. Hitmonchan is the man.



I hope you know I'm just joking. 

Use real Pokedex entries next time.


----------



## Undead (Feb 17, 2010)

But making up your own is more entertaining. 

And I know.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2010)

Give me a real riddle, Zayne.


----------



## Undead (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok. :ho

_It lives in treetop colonies. If one becomes enraged, the whole colony rampages for no reason. _


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 2, 2014)

Man I forgot about this thread. Why'd it die? Lemme try to get the game going again. I'm not gonna look up serebii so I'll just guess... Nuzleaf?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Mar 3, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Ok. :ho
> 
> _It lives in treetop colonies. If one becomes enraged, the whole colony rampages for no reason. _



Some kind of ape sounds about right, aipom perhaps? Who Knows, may be some kind of bug for all I care


----------

